# Everything left



## bradikoff (Apr 8, 2013)

Hoping there is a quick easy fix for this, because I am getting frustrated that nothing I am doing is fixing it.

I bought my first ever bow (Diamond Outlaw 70lb) last December. The store where I bought it did an excellent job of setup, and setting me up to shoot it. As I had never used bow shooting muscles, we kept the draw weight at the lowest setting. Right off the start I had pretty decent aim and consistency. I got it home and continued to practise with it and actually bagged a white tail doe at 40 yards a week later (possibly irresponsible due to false confidence, but I hit right where I was aiming). I then went on holidays, and didn't touch my bow for about weeks. When I started practising again, my aim was still pretty decent. I kept shooting, building the muscles, and then upped the draw weight one turn per limb. My aim was still the same. I then took a few weeks off again for a rifle elk draw hunt (successful) before going back to the bow again. Since I have started shooting the bow this time around, everything is hitting to the left. I am shooting in my basement, so I have limited room. My target is set up about 10 yards away, and every single shot these days hits an inch or two to the left. I feel I am using the same stance, grip, pull, and release as before, but one of them has to be wrong. I am extremely careful with the bow, and have never dropped it, so I doubt the sights are out. 

Could cranking the draw weight up a turn have caused this? Is it a tweak to my grip or stance? Am I pushing out with my bow hand upon release? Is it possible to know any of this without seeing me shoot?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Since it's all of your shots going left, your sight may have moved, you are anchoring differently or your strings may have settled a little or something else.


----------



## bradikoff (Apr 8, 2013)

I am starting to think it is a combo between anchor point, pushing slightly with my bow hand, and I think I have started dropping my head to the sight instead of bringing the bow up (likely caused by new glasses). I am going to wait until the weather is a little better, then start shooting outside and try to adjust these issues one at a time. So, no spring turkey bow hunt for me this year.


----------

